
It's Time to Replace Amtrak - doctor_m
https://www.railwayage.com/passenger/the-amtrak-era-is-over-its-time-for-a-replacement/
======
doctor_m
An informative look into Amtrak's genesis and a well-reasoned argument for the
establishment of national passenger rail from a policy perspective. No
discussion of rail from an energy-use standpoint, though.

